# First Week Post-Rescue/Adoption: Viktor



## GSKnight (Oct 18, 2011)

For anyone know knowing the back story... here it is:

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...me-mat/169192-rescued-poor-fella-weekend.html

Well, the first week is behind us and Viktor has come a long way to recovery. 

He was now gone 3 days without an accident in the house. (knock on wood) He is eating better and even seem to be putting on a little weight. I have a friend who makes and sells beef jerky, who gave me lots of scraps, that I boil and mix in with his kibble. He walks well on his leash. We had our "who's the boss" issues early on, but he is getting the idea now. He does well at his day care at Rosedale Kennel. Welcome to Rosedale Kennel 

There is still some work to do. He still freaks out when I get out of the car. I would like to be able to run into a store with a fight. He doesn't really care for the "milk-bone" type treats I got him... he carries them around, then hides them under his blanket, eating them later. 

The thing I want to work on the most though is: he doesn't know how to "play". I guess his abusive owner never did this with him. You throw a ball and he just looks at you. It takes a lot just to get him to run around. 

Anyway, thanks for reading.


----------



## StryderPup (May 16, 2009)

Thank you for rescuing him. It sounds as though you have come a LONG way in such a short amount of time. Keep on truckin!!


----------



## GSKnight (Oct 18, 2011)

I took him to the dog park, but there was already another dog, so we walked at a park trial instead. He really seems to have a strong prey drive. He visually "targets" birds, rabbits, dear, dogs... We do agree on one thing though, girls with a pony tail under a ball cap are hot!!! LOL!!! (he likes women better than man on first meeting them)


----------



## GSKnight (Oct 18, 2011)

I jinxed myself with the housebreaking comment


----------



## GSKnight (Oct 18, 2011)

*post-adoption check-up*

Viktor had his post-adoption check-up (and the first time at the vet for us) last night.

All is well. He has gained 8 lbs in the last two weeks and is starting to not look like a skeleton. A booster shot and 6 months of worm pills and we were good to go.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Thanks for rescuing him! Glad he is doing ok.


----------

